# 98 TJ Misfiring



## ajg1460 (Sep 23, 2008)

Have a 98 TJ with 107, 000 miles. Check engine light came on last night on the way home. No power when I put my foot into it. It was touch and go, but it got me home. Ran diagnostics and got P0306 cylinder 6 misfire. Going to change plugs, plugs wire distributor cap and rotor this weekend. I have a Ford F150 with similar issues could this be dirty fuel?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

thats so low mileage for problems. Not likely Dirty fuel, would plug up the fuel filter and have different symptoms. I dont think you have a distributer in the tj. maybe a bad spark plug, bad wire going to the injector, bad injector, bad coil pack. Less likely; burnt valve, blown head gasket, cracked head, leaking intake gasket


----------



## ajg1460 (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok so I guess I'll go with plugs, plug wires, the cap that the plug wires connect to. Replace fuel filters. Then, since I just swapped out the exhaust manifold, check the bolts that hold the intake and exhaust manifold. Not sure how to troubleshoot the fuel injection system. Whats the best way to check the injectors/wires to the injectors? thanks for the help!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Get a can of carb cleaner and spray it around the intake-head gasket. when you find the leak you will hear a change in the running of the engine as the cleaner gets sucked in through the air leak. look for a broken wire or loose connector on the injector.


----------



## ajg1460 (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok thanks again!!!


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

ajg1460;616704 said:


> Have a 98 TJ with 107, 000 miles. Check engine light came on last night on the way home. No power when I put my foot into it. It was touch and go, but it got me home. Ran diagnostics and got P0306 cylinder 6 misfire. Going to change plugs, plugs wire distributor cap and rotor this weekend. I have a Ford F150 with similar issues could this be dirty fuel?


I suggest you join this forum and ask there.

http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=9

Fran


----------



## CJPlow (Sep 6, 2007)

any update?


----------



## taterntot101 (Nov 6, 2008)

also try www.jeepsunlimited,com....TONS of great writeups there, too. You will find all the answers you need there....Thanks how I found this site! lol


----------

